# Tile Cleaner???



## Ken N Tx (Feb 18, 2015)

We have some white ceramic floor tile in our entry floor. What is a good tile cleaner??Product name??


----------



## Pappy (Feb 18, 2015)

We don't have tile floors but a friend of ours uses this and loves it. One of many choices on the market.


----------

